# newby - DE - wants advice please



## deebra (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

new to this site and to the treatment - I am planning to have ED later this year but want to know about the effects on the success of this when one is over weight . I'm also interested to know  what I should and should not be taking/doing to prepare my body and increase my chances of a pregnancy   

I am also considering Isida clinic so would be interested in any recent reports/ reviews of any maturer Lady's having ED

thanks 

deebra


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Deebra 

Weight effects fertility there's no doubt about that - whether it's a case of the person being too thin or too fat. But I'm not sure how relevant it is when donor eggs are being used. 

a pregnancy is more risky if the woman has a BMI of 30 or more. 

with regard to what you can do to prepare your body - it's really a matter of opinion. I've seen two separate doctors who've both told me that there really isn't anything you can do as your diet/lifestyle isn't affecting the eggs - that all comes from the donor.


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Deebra,

I had a succesful pregnancy at Intersono in the Ukraine with DE.  My preparation this time was to drink full fat milk every morning as they had anounced on the news that full fat stuff help with pregnancy, for me it work but there were obviously other factors involved too.  My DH was fed a diet of pumpkin seeds (to prime up his men) in salads, his breakfast cereal and I even sprinkled them on flapjacks!  I was a bit overweight but thought changing my body too close to treatment wouldnt be good either but I ate healthier anyway and cut out the rubbish.  I'd also had my thyroid checked again and it was slightly underactive so too levothyroxine on prescription.

I agree with Violet66 there really isn't anything you can do and when I first started IVF treatments 12 yrs ago I was slimmer and did everything by the book and finally I get pregnant and have a baby on my 11th IVF cycle at 42!!

Good luck with your treatment

emps
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'm afraid I can't offer much in the way of advise for DE or treatment abroad but I did reply to your post the other day re what things you could do to prepare your body for treatment. Whilst alot of the info I put together is more related to using own eggs (I've always used my own eggs for all 5 cycles), you may be able to pick out a few helpful tips...here's the link to your previous post...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233330.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Deebra again,

Thought of something else that you may want to read  'Natural Solutions to Infertility' Marilyn Glenville, PH.D.

It is always best if you try to be relaxed through treatment...yep very difficult I know   but I found accupunture kept me sane and I have always had a massage a few days before embryo transfer.

Good luck anyway!  

emps
x


----------

